# Gap-Toof Lounge



## liz (di-va) (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay this thread could go nowhere and die one of those horrible withering threads deaths, but speaking as someone who gets straws stuck between her front teeth, I think it's time for us big diastematic hotties to be out, loud and proud.

BigBeautifulMe already designed the icon (it's below...the customized smiley), so we've got that going for us. Sweatshirts, mugs, mousepads... There's also the fact that being gap-toothed is supposed to be a sign of lusty, juicy, sexiness. Yeah! Anybody have pix of their gaps? I'm posting mine again. Dorkin' out!

*chubby fist in the air for solidarity*


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd love to join your gap-toof club, but my teeth are so tight that I break dental floss! No joking...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 27, 2007)

cute pic:wubu: 

thanks for sharing hun :wubu: 

kisses, :kiss2: 
Dark_Hart


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm bumping this thread. Bumping it with a gap in the middle. I want to see some other gappies!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 20, 2009)

Wuv the gap teef!!! :wubu:

SO cute, Liz!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 20, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Wuv the gap teef!!! :wubu:
> SO cute, Liz!



corrrrr....thankee, mizAsh! I shoot a lil water through my gap at yoo.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 20, 2009)

Hahaha I love the smiley!






I lost my gap for a short time...then I stopped wearing my retainer and it returned! Who wants to wear a retainer every night of their life? Not me. Rather have my gap.

I moved all of my photos off my laptop...I'll have to find one later.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 21, 2009)

yay...sounds good. never knew there were so many gappies around here


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2009)

Here I am again!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 21, 2009)

*Proud "Gap Tooth" Card Carrying Member joining the thread *  :happy:


_*A gap in your teeth is the sign of Venus - the goddess of love! Ive been told. Being gap-toothed was regarded as a sign of a strongly-sexed nature in the Middle Ages as told in The Wife of Bath's Prologue and Tale from "The Canterbury Tales" by Geoffrey Chaucer. In some African tribes having a gap in your front teeth was a sign of wisdom and in France they call it "les dents du bonheur" (teeth of happiness)! There was even a film made by Les Blank in 1987 called Gap-Toothed Women, which explores different connotations of gap-teeth such as a beauty mark or as a sign of an amorous nature.*_

*Source*

*Lucky Gap*


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Proud "Gap Tooth" Card Carrying Member joining the thread *  :happy:
> 
> 
> _*A gap in your teeth is the sign of Venus - the goddess of love! I’ve been told. Being gap-toothed was regarded as a sign of a strongly-sexed nature in the Middle Ages as told in The Wife of Bath's Prologue and Tale from "The Canterbury Tales" by Geoffrey Chaucer. In some African tribes having a gap in your front teeth was a sign of wisdom and in France they call it "les dents du bonheur" (teeth of happiness)! There was even a film made by Les Blank in 1987 called Gap-Toothed Women, which explores different connotations of gap-teeth such as a beauty mark or as a sign of an amorous nature.*_
> ...



I really, really like you!  I'd have repped you but it wouldn't let me.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 21, 2009)

steely said:


> Here I am again!



Thanks ((((Steely)))) - I love your picture- seems as if your friends are tight lipped in the presence of Gap-Tooth Gorgeousness :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 21, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yeah, I'm bumping this thread. Bumping it with a gap in the middle. I want to see some other gappies!



Wow- u got my Gap beat by a country mile - nice picture Liz- 


GAPS Mixes Well in the Pro Sports Arena Too


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you!  They were just letting me shine.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 21, 2009)

awlright Tony!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 22, 2009)

HOW IS IT I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS THREAD?!?!

Hahahahahahaha. Alright, I'll take a webcammy gap pic right now, just for you, Lizzie. 






('scuse horrendous glare on glasses, please).


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 22, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> HOW IS IT I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS THREAD?!?!
> 
> Hahahahahahaha. Alright, I'll take a webcammy gap pic right now, just for you, Lizzie.
> 
> ...



*Eyeglasses + Gap Tooth = Double Win-Win*


----------



## Crystal (Aug 22, 2009)

I posted this pic in another thread, but couldn't resist posting it in here, too. 

Gapped toofs FTW! 

View attachment Dims.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 22, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I posted this pic in another thread, but couldn't resist posting it in here, too.
> 
> Gapped toofs FTW!



*A picture worth repeating- gorgeous smile * :wubu:


----------



## steely (Aug 22, 2009)

BBM and CrystalUT, best looking gap toof's ever!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 22, 2009)

awlrighty! Steely! Gin! Crystal!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 29, 2009)

Proud member of the gap-tooth club! 

Do you ever get friends who ask why you don't (or didn't) get braces to remove the gap? That really bugs me! To me, it is not something ugly, just part of who I am. 

Chris


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2009)

Never2fat4me said:


> Proud member of the gap-tooth club!
> 
> Do you ever get friends who ask why you don't (or didn't) get braces to remove the gap? That really bugs me! To me, it is not something ugly, just part of who I am.
> 
> Chris



Yep when I was younger- I was approached about getting braces - said No to them then and would even consider them now... Just glad to be having healthy teeth period....


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 29, 2009)

I had my gap tooth fixed when I was 17. I had braces, but it didn't close the gap, and so I had veneers placed. 

Can I be an honorary member?  I have pictures to prove the existence of the gap.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 29, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> I had my gap tooth fixed when I was 17. They did braces, but it didn't close the gap, and so I had veneers placed.
> 
> Can I be an honorary member?  I have pictures to prove the existence of the gap.



*Gap trumps Braces *:happy:


----------



## kayrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Can the tooth-chipped ones join the party?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 31, 2009)

Yes!!!! Absolutes.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 31, 2009)

Card carrying member of the gap club right here, proud member since I was a witty bitty boy.

I've considered getting braces, but I think my gap gives my smile personality .


----------



## Littleghost (Aug 31, 2009)

Let it never be said that I haven't smiled-with-teeth. Only for you, Liz.  It's an expensive smile too; it cost 2-3 retainers in the cafeteria trash. 

View attachment IMG_0077.JPG


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 31, 2009)

I've never liked my tooth gap


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 31, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> I've never liked my tooth gap



_Well we love it :wubu: and welcome :happy: _


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 31, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> Let it never be said that I haven't smiled-with-teeth. Only for you, Liz.  It's an expensive smile too; it cost 2-3 retainers in the cafeteria trash.


Mafffhew! Brilliant, matey. Thank you for putting it out there. 

LOOK AT ALL THE GAPTOOFERS


----------



## steely (Aug 31, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> Let it never be said that I haven't smiled-with-teeth. Only for you, Liz.  It's an expensive smile too; it cost 2-3 retainers in the cafeteria trash.



That is a great picture! Made me smile for the first time today.


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 1, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Mafffhew! Brilliant, matey. Thank you for putting it out there.
> 
> *LOOK AT ALL THE GAPTOOFERS*



By old boss (best boss lady eveeeer) had the cutest gap toof ever. She loved it, too, which made it better. :happy:


Does a reverse snaggle tooth count?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 2, 2009)

archivaltype said:


> Does a reverse snaggle tooth count?


Can't picture that...gotta put a pic out there baby


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 2, 2009)

I had braces twice, myself. Once for the overbite, and second time for the gap. Which...uhhh...didn't take.

I keep getting stuff caught in mine


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 2, 2009)

hahahaha. 

I had braces for four years.  I did not wear my retainer... I was in like 8th grade when the braces came off and didn't want to be bothered with a retainer lol.


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 2, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> I had braces twice, myself. Once for the overbite, and second time for the gap. Which...uhhh...didn't take.
> 
> I keep getting stuff caught in mine



I hear they make King Kong floss for that stuff now.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 2, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> I hear they make King Kong floss for that stuff now.


Like this? 
View attachment 69484

This is the stuff I use...I think they call it Mind the Gap. Or wait, no--Super Gap Cleanze. XXLFloss. I forget. Canyon Rope? Diastemarvelous? Something like that. hee hee hee


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 2, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Like this?
> View attachment 69484
> 
> This is the stuff I use...I think they call it Mind the Gap. Or wait, no--Super Gap Cleanze. XXLFloss. I forget. Canyon Rope? Diastemarvelous? Something like that. hee hee hee



I guess that does require less cleanup than my old-fashioned brand.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 2, 2009)

It was hard to find a picture of me with my gap tooth showing, but here goes...








Please ignore the slightly insane look I'm sporting.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 2, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> I guess that does require less cleanup than my old-fashioned brand.


Whatever wo[gap]rks!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 2, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> It was hard to find a picture of me with my gap tooth showing, but here goes...
> Please ignore the slightly insane look I'm sporting.


Fabulous pic, lulu!  Look great --


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 4, 2009)

*Here's a better picture of the Gap Teefus *






_*Exercising with Old School Equipment Enhances the Gap*_


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 4, 2009)

Littleghost said:


> Let it never be said that I haven't smiled-with-teeth. Only for you, Liz.  It's an expensive smile too; it cost 2-3 retainers in the cafeteria trash.



_Great Smile - I never wore a retainer - what was the experience like_



liz (di-va) said:


> I had braces twice, myself. Once for the overbite, and second time for the gap. Which...uhhh...didn't take.
> 
> I keep getting stuff caught in mine



_
Never had braces- glad I missed out on that - cute pic Liz 
_



luscious_lulu said:


> It was hard to find a picture of me with my gap tooth showing, but here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_
Now we are talking LuLu great smile 
_


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 4, 2009)

kayrae said:


> Can the tooth-chipped ones join the party?



_ Kayrae: Welcome to the club. Nice smile  _


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2011)

Bumping this thread to invite Alicia33 to join our awesome club.  

Edited to add: More gaptoof smilies. View attachment gaptoof.jpg
Lizzie apparently deleted the original one she'd posted that I made, so I made another one. 

View attachment gaptoof.jpg
View attachment gaptoof.jpg
View attachment gaptoof.jpg
View attachment gaptoof.jpg
View attachment gaptoof.jpg
View attachment gaptoof.jpg
View attachment gaptoof.jpg
View attachment gaptoof.jpg
View attachment gaptoof.jpg​


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 21, 2011)

All of my front teeth have gaps but this pic shows the worst culprit


----------



## Mishty (Jan 21, 2011)

As a kid I thought my teeth were awesome cause it was so easy to brush and floss, then all my friends got braces, and although I could have gotten them to, I decided pretty young I liked my gaps. All my teeth on top have gaps, none of them touch,_ at all. _ 

View attachment Image652.jpg


View attachment Image803.jpg


View attachment Image816.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2011)

Mishty said:


> As a kid I thought my teeth were awesome cause it was so easy to brush and floss, then all my friends got braces, and although I could have gotten them to, I decided pretty young I liked my gaps. All my teeth on top have gaps, none of them touch,_ at all. _



I've always thought your smile was adorable, girlfriend, so I think that was a great choice.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 21, 2011)

Great gaps, gappers!


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for bumping the thread,I would be proud to be a member of this fine club  

View attachment Picture 386.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay! Welcome


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 21, 2011)

This thread is just filled with gap tooth gorgeousness :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Jan 22, 2011)

Mine have gapped out over the last few years. I'll get a pic when the SD card for my A430 gets here.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 22, 2011)

imfree said:


> Mine have gapped out over the last few years. I'll get a pic when the SD card for my A430 gets here.



Welcome aboard .....:happy: :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 23, 2011)

A gap tooth on a man is so sexy! I also have a slight gap between my BIG front teeth. They used to call me buck tooth rabbit back in the day! LOL.


----------



## imfree (Jan 23, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Welcome aboard .....:happy: :happy:



Don't look, mine are awful. Maybe a small picture will minimize the damage and keep me from being bannhammered! 

View attachment Edgar badteeth wb sm.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 23, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> A gap tooth on a man is so sexy! I also have a slight gap between my BIG front teeth. They used to call me buck tooth rabbit back in the day! LOL.



My sister has big teeth...she gets called tomb stone teeth!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 23, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> My sister has big teeth...she gets called tomb stone teeth!



Haha, tombstone teeth! I heard that one too!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 23, 2011)

How did I never see this thread? Gahh!

I never really loved my gap so I realized I didn't have many pics with it! But I found one of me and my bestie from a few weeks ago.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 23, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> How did I never see this thread? Gahh!
> 
> I never really loved my gap so I realized I didn't have many pics with it! But I found one of me and my bestie from a few weeks ago.



Welcome to the club!  Your gap is adorable.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 23, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> How did I never see this thread? Gahh!
> 
> I never really loved my gap so I realized I didn't have many pics with it! But I found one of me and my bestie from a few weeks ago.



Very cute!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks guys glad to be here among such a great group!!


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here's more, lol 

View attachment Picture 440.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten (Jan 25, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> Here's more, lol



You are just too gorgeous, Alicia!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 26, 2011)

Awlright! Welcome to Gap-Toof Lounge! Where you don't need straws to suck down a drink!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 26, 2011)

Does it count if I used to have a gap but it closed up? I thought I would have a gap like my Dad did but I guess my teeth thought otherwise.  

Too bad the gap doesn't distract from the giant bow or the way my Mom cut my bangs! :doh:


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 26, 2011)

liz (di-va) said:


> Awlright! Welcome to Gap-Toof Lounge! Where you don't need straws to suck down a drink!



Or you can have amazing spitting abilities I can spit water a mile thanks to my gap, lol!


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 23, 2011)

Here is another gap toof pic,  

View attachment Picture 606.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 28, 2011)

imfree said:


> Don't look, mine are awful. Maybe a small picture will minimize the damage and keep me from being bannhammered!



Welcome aboard ImFree - the power of the "GAP" is growing by leaps and bounds 



Fallenangel2904 said:


> How did I never see this thread? Gahh!
> 
> I never really loved my gap so I realized I didn't have many pics with it! But I found one of me and my bestie from a few weeks ago.



*Adorable and cute :wubu:  *



Alicia33 said:


> Here's more, lol


*Great pic Alicia33... :wubu: *




JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Does it count if I used to have a gap but it closed up? I thought I would have a gap like my Dad did but I guess my teeth thought otherwise.
> 
> Too bad the gap doesn't distract from the giant bow or the way my Mom cut my bangs! :doh:



*The GAP looks great - nice school pic*


----------



## imfree (Feb 28, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Welcome aboard ImFree - the power of the "GAP" is growing by leaps and bounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FallenAngel2904 *really rocks *the gappers!

This is a really cool thread, as some of us are Gappers and others gappreciate us, sweet!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 12, 2012)

I was doing a Dims search just now and this thread came up and I remembered how much fun it was. So... bump!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 12, 2012)

Here I am at my sisters wedding, sorry it's blurry. I just snapped it quickly.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 13, 2012)

i have a gap and baby teeth at the bottem


----------

